# Der Grüne Sonnenbarsch



## Epalzeorhynchos (6. Feb. 2007)

Hi.

Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht von mir über den Grünen Sonnenbarsch.

__________________________________________________


*Der Grüne Sonnenbarsch (Lepomis cyanellus)*

*engl.: Green Sunfish*



Der Grüne Sonnenbarsch oder auch Grasbarsch gehört zur Familie der __ Sonnenbarsche _(Centrarchidae)_.

Das Verbreitungsgebiet erstreckt sich von der östlichen bis mittleren USA. Von Minnesota bis Texas. Auch in Kanada (Ontario) und Mexiko, sh. Karte.

_Lepomis cyanellus_ unterscheidet sich von anderen _Lepomis_ Arten hauptsächlich durch seinen niedrigeren Körperbau und sein deutlich größeres Maul (ausgenommen _L. gulosus_). Außerdem ist der vordere, hartstrahlige Teil der Rückenflosse niedriger als bei anderen Arten der Gattung.
Das sog. "Ohr" (schmaler häutiger Anhang am Kiemendeckel) ist nicht so stark ausgeprägt wie bspw. bei _L. gibbosus _oder _L. megalotis_.
Auch ist die Färbung nicht so prächtig wie bei anderen _Lepomis_ Arten.

Im Aquarium und im Teich erreichen die Tiere meist nur eine Größe von 15 - 20 cm. In der Natur hingegen können sie bis zu 31 cm (12 in) groß werden.

Man kann ihn in Becken ab 1,2 m Kantenlänge halten. Aber spätestens wenn die Tiere größer werden sollte man sie in ein größeres Becken umsetzen. Besser noch man pflegt sie ihn in einem größeren Gartenteich.
Die Temperatur sollte zwischen 10 und 22 °C liegen, kann aber auch zeitweise höher oder darunter liegen. Da Grüne Sonnenbarsche je nach Herkunft etwas wärmebedürftiger sind, sollte man das Risiko nicht eingehen und die Tiere lieber nicht im Teich überwintern lassen. Die Tiere brauchen aber auf jeden Fall eine Kälteperiode, bei denen man sie bei ca. 8 - 10 °C überwintert. Was vor allem für die Zucht wichtig ist, da man sie sonst nur schwer zum ablaichen bringt.

Bei Aquarienhaltung sollte der Bodengrund aus feinem Kies oder Sand bestehen. Bepflanzt werden kann das Becken mit Kaltwasserpflanzen und kältetolerierenden Pflanzenarten wie _Vallisneria spiralis_. Das Becken mit Steinen und Wurzeln dekodieren um Versteckmöglichkeiten zu bieten. Aber es sollte darauf geachtet werden das noch genug freier Schwimmraum vorhanden ist, da Sonnenbarsche eher weniger versteckt leben. 
Wie bei allen Sonnenbarscharten wird klares, sauerstoffreiches Wasser bevorzugt. 
Das Wasser sollte mittelhart sein, bis 10 - 15° dGH und im neutralen bis schwach alkalischem Bereich liegen, pH 7,0 - 7,5. 

Meinen Erfahrungen nach ist die Art nicht so aggressiv wie andere _Lepomis _Arten. In ausreichend großen Becken und im Teich treten kaum Aggressionen auf. Die Tiere können sich aber durchaus gegen andern Fische durchsetzen. In der Laichzeit werden die Reviere gegen männliche Artgenossen und andere Fische energisch verteidigt.

Da Grüne Sonnenbarsche extrem gefräßig sind und der Jagdinstinkt viel stärker ausgeprägt ist als bei anderen Lepomis Arten (ausgenommen _L. gulosus_) wird ausschließlich mit Lebendfutter gefüttert.
Jungtiere fressen Rote-, Weiße- und Schwarze Mückenlarven. Ältere Tiere bevorzugen kräftiges Lebendfutter wie Regenwürmer, Mehlwürmer, Zophoba und kleinere Fische. Frostfutter wie gefrorene Mückenlarven und Stinte wird auch gefressen, Trockenfutter kaum.

Das Geschlecht lässt sich bei Jungtieren nur schwer unterscheiden. Bei größeren Tieren sind die Männchen farbiger und die Weibchen wirken in der Laichzeit voller. 

Die Zucht ist im Aquarium bei einer Temperatur von 20 - 22 °C möglich.
Das Männchen baut eine flache Grube in der die Eier abgelegt werden. Es betreibt Brutpflege und verteidigt die Eier und Jungen gegen andere Fische. 
In kleineren Aquarien muss das Weibchen wahrscheinlich herausgefangen werden, da das Männchen es zu sehr belästigen würde! Die Zuchttiere müssen wie bereits erwähnt kalt überwintert werden! 


*Besonderheiten:*
Wenn, dann wird der Grüne Sonnenbarsch in Deutschland meist als Stein- oder Felsenbarsch angeboten. Dies ist wahrscheinlich auf eine Verwechslung mit _Ambloplites rupestris _zurückzuführen.

Auch hier gilt wie bei allen Sonnenbarscharten, die Tiere keines Falls in der Natur aussetzen! Dadurch kann die heimische Wasserfauna stark geschädigt werden!



*Vorkommen*









*Bilder:*
*
Bild 1
Bild 2 
Bild 3 
Bild 4 
Bild 5 
Bild 6
*


*Text/Bilder:* Mirko Hartig


----------



## Joachim (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Grüne Sonnenbarsch*

Na das ist doch mal ganz ordentlich,   Darfst davon gern mehr machen ... 

Edit: Kleiner Tip: Ein, nicht zu großes, Bild vom __ Barsch, oben unter der Überschrift als IMG eingefügt würde sich gut machen und das ganze optisch nocheinmal aufwerten.


----------



## Dodi (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Grüne Sonnenbarsch*

Hi Mirko!

Ein guter Bericht, hast Dir viel Mühe gegeben!


----------



## Mühle (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Grüne Sonnenbarsch*

Hallo Mirko,

toller Bericht   und schöne Bilder.

Ich denke, ich habe letztes Jahr auch 3 grüne Sonnenbarsche gekauft, ich hoffe, daß sie den Winter im Teich überleben.

Beißen können selbst die kleinen Sonnenbarsche ganz gut  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Grüne Sonnenbarsch*

Hi.

Vielen Dank für euer Lob!


Mal sehen über was ich als nächstes schreibe..... vielleicht über _Lepomis gibbosus_ oder _Centrarchus macropterus_?

Vom _Lepomis gibbosus_ wäre dazu noch das Vokommen in Europa interessant. Weiß da jemand was genaueres?


----------



## Steingarnele (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Grüne Sonnenbarsch*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Vom _Lepomis gibbosus_ wäre dazu noch das Vokommen in Europa interessant. Weiß da jemand was genaueres?



Hi Mirko,

vielleicht kann dir das etwas weiter helfen


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (7. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Der Grüne Sonnenbarsch*

Hi Matze.

Nee, da steht leider auch nichts darüber, trotzdem danke!


----------

